# Mr Floof



## Bethany Simpson (Sep 2, 2018)

Mr Floof was an Agouti Minilop. He was born on 6th June 2018. He came home with us on the 5th August. He passed away on the 1st of September.



















In the early hours of Friday morning he was on my chest, having a cuddle. I put him in his cage, put some pellets in and he started tucking in. I fell asleep. When I woke up later on in the day, he looked ‘glum’. Wasn’t moving too much, and hadn’t touched his pellets. I then saw he had really sticky, stinky poo over his bottom. I examined the poop, and saw pinworms in! I was very surprised because I always clean his poops up and hadn’t seen them there the day before! He was wormed before we got him. I rushed to petsathome and bought panacur. I also spoke with the vet on site and she warned me of a rise in coccidia. She asked if I actually saw the worms in his poop, which I did, so she told me to not worry in that case and to use the panacur. I went home, and he was hiding in a corner of the kitchen which was unusual. I put him on his back, and gave him a nice hand bath with some special shampoo I bought at the pet store and some grooming wipes. He was very happy, he looked like he was in pure bliss. I gave him the panacur which he seemed to enjoy eating. Over the course of the next few hours, he seemed to improve. He drank some water. He tried to jump up onto me for a cuddle, but bevause he was a little bit poopy still I put him in his cage. A short while later, I heard him thrashing around. I thought at first he was trying to itch his bum or get the poop off. Then, he threw his head back all tbe way to his spine, his back legs stretched out, and he was gone. I watched the life dissappear out of him. I stared at him in shock, I touched him and said ‘No, cmon Mr Floof.’ I couldn’t believe what had just happened. He was very limp. When I came to my senses, I tried for five minutes to resucitate him, blowing into his nose to get oxygen in his lungs and chest compressions. By this point he was rigid. It was too late.

The month that we had him has by far been the happiest month of my life. I cannot describe the joy and light he brought me. Everytime I saw his face, I felt a happiness I haven’t ever known. I’ve had pets before and now, and love them, but Mr Floof was different. I know cats and dogs give you attention quite regularly and so I was used to that. When I decided to get a bunny, I wasn’t sure what to expect in terms of bonding and attention. I knew that sometimes rabbits like to keep thenselves to themselves. The day we brought him home he proved that wasn’t how he was going to be! Mr Floof became my best friend. I would wake up to his face telling me he’s ready to come out of his cage. He would hop up onto the bed, come sit on my chest, stretch out his legs and demand cuddles. My favourite thing ever was to kiss his nose. Whenever I cleaned out his cage, he would insist on trying to clime into the black rubbish bag I was using. I would tickle his belly, and say ‘HOP BOP BOP’ and he’d run off, round in a circle under the bed and then back to trying to sit in the bag again. He loved playing with anything, especially his toy balls that he would grip in his mouth and then throw up in the air. He would always walk by my feet whenever I went anywhere.

He was my darling boy, and now he’s gone. I am completely broken at the hole that’s been left in my life now. One I didn’t know I had up until last month when I got him. I keep wondering if I’d done anything differently, would he still be here. It’s not even been 24 hours and I miss him more than anything. I miss my best friend. One minute he was here, on my lap, and the next day he has died. The cage he slept in, where I keep looking over for him, is empty. I no longer see a little floofball hopping out the corner of my eye, and I no longer have a perfect nose to kiss. I don’t know what to do with myself or if this pain will ever go away. It’s so unfair that the happiness he brought me was so short and ripped away from me. He had so much more love to give. I can’t believe I will never see him again.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 3, 2018)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Popsicles (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m so sorry for your loss, your story is heartbreaking. All my love and hugs xx


----------



## SydneyHasBunnies (Sep 3, 2018)

I’m so sorry, this makes my heart break.


----------



## Bethany Simpson (Sep 3, 2018)

SydneyHasBunnies said:


> I’m so sorry, this makes my heart break.



My heart is so broken right now. It’s only been two days without him and my heart aches. Miss him soo much.


----------

